# Sage grouse draw



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

I just realized the application period for grouse has started, ends on the 9th. I wont be applying for any of these permits, Ill just work my dogs on the Parkers between now and then and have these birds warmed up for yall that will be getting a permit.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the headsup Greenhead2! I keep forgetting I'm in Utah now and most game requires a dang draw! Oh well, its still fun! :mrgreen:


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

No problem. I would not have noticed if I was not on the DWR site today. It seems alot of people had no idea it had even gone to a draw. Ive been letting them know. :wink:


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Greenhead 2 said:


> No problem. I would not have noticed if I was not on the DWR site today. It seems alot of people had no idea it had even gone to a draw. Ive been letting them know. :wink:


Stop doing that! You're making my odds go down! :wink: :lol:


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

We got a preference point for them since the crazy things that happened last year. So were guarenteed a tag or so they say.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Greenhead 2 said:


> ... Ill just work my dogs on the Parkers between now and then and have these birds warmed up for yall that will be getting a permit.


oh, so was that you I saw out there the week before the turkey season this last spring yelping like hell gettin the birds "warmed" up for the hunters . Just thought I'd let you know there is help for you in your efforts to lower hunter success rates: WWW.PETA.ORG


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah that was me!!! I thought being in camo nobody could see me? I wasn't yelping though, I used a blade of grass to squeal and run them off. Now I am teaching the baby ducks and geese to avoid waterfowlers. I leave my boat exposed and call, then I jump in the water yelling and splashing, hope this will teach them to avoid hunters.

What I am really excited about is my new handcrafted super deluxe Kazoo! I'll be in all the LE areas educating all the Elk these next few months. Since most guys sound like they are blowing a Kazoo when they call I think it will work out great?! PETA is to soft, maybe ALF would be a better choice? 
If posting that the application period for grouse has begun so those who might have forgot or just didn't know can get in on it or running my dogs on public land on wild birds (when not nesting) makes me a candidate for PETA versus what groups you support,( selfish, whineasses, all about me cry babies of united wildlife kingdom of the ceremonial brotherhood of Utah) I'll take PETA! Just sayin.


----------



## Bassman (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Greenhead 2 said:


> I just realized the application period for grouse has started, ends on the 9th. I wont be applying for any of these permits, Ill just work my dogs on the Parkers between now and then and have these birds warmed up for yall that will be getting a permit.


You still have bird dogs? :wink:


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

Sorta, it depends on who ya ask.


----------

